# Very annoyed and upset :(



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

This should probably be in off topic as not exactly poo related but I'm just so annoyed. My husband was out with his friend after work on Friday and returned to his friends house, just had a few pints and his friend was telling him how they have baby no.3 on the way, one child at 3 and another at 6 months, his father is ill and he runs his own estate agents and as such they don't have time for their dog. The poor thing is just kept in a dog run and sleeps in the garage, he's the most gorgeous red setter/springer cross. Somehow my husband ended up taking him home, they family were going on holidays for a few days anyway but basically my husband brought him home as a trial run - i already had my words with him!!! 

We have a 9 month old cockapoo ourselves and things were just settling down, the new dog gets on great with ours but we just don't have the time, money or space for a dog of that energy and size. The best about it is his owner didn't even send any food with him or tell my husband what he eats or even say here's £10 to get him some food. 

He's rang once to check how he is, he said he doesn't want to advertise him online or anything he would rather he went to a friend or someone they know of which I understand. I'm so torn and upset, he is a fab dog and will make someone a great pet but we can't keep him on the other hand I don't want him to go back to his owners and be couped up all day with no love and attention and living outside when he just loves being inside with humans. 

This family don't seem care about him or his well being. They said we can bring him back any time after their holidays but morally I don't feel like I can do that, it would break my heart to think of him there. We are trying our best to get him rehomed with someone we know but we've had no luck. I think I'm gonna ring a few of the rehoming centres tomorrow but I know most of the ones near me are always full to capacity. 

Sorry for the long rant I'm just so annoyed at this poor lovely dog being shipped from pillar to post and the longer he is with us the more I am falling in love with him but we aren't a long term option


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So sad I can see why you would be upset. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have dogs! I hope that he will find a good forever home where he won't be neglected and will have a happy life! Bless you for taking care of him but you have a dog already and not everyone can have a second. He is lucky to have you in his life! I hope that things work out for this poor dog! Some people are so irresponsible makes me angry!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Goodness me, what a shame. You've been dragged in and feel slightly responsible now, very difficult


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

What a sad story! The dog sounds like an amazing cross but must be a handful! Where are you based? Perhaps we can all ask around and see if anyone is looking for a new family member! I'm pondering #2 as Harley is such a sociable, yet lazy, little boy but think that may be too extreme lol


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - what a heart wrenching place to be.
It seems to me that some people do not really think beyond the 'What a cute puppy, I want one' moment. Our second dog was a GSD we rescued - she was being kept on a runwire in a garage because the wife didn't want her in the house as she did not realise that the pup would grow so big... Mad.
I hope that you end up with a good solution for you and the dog - in the short term you are doing a wonderful thing.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh dear. This is a sad story and a very difficult position for you to be in. We live close to each other so I will put some feelers out to see if anyone is able to rehome the dog. He sounds like a honey. I understand your feelings in not being in a position to offer him a home long term. I also agree that it's not ideal for him to return to his owners. It's such a shame his wife can't be more involved with the dog. He would be a great companion for her and the kids. It really bothers me that people get dogs but aren't willing to make a commitment to them.


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

oh no what a terrible situation to be in... its such a shame that her family don't seem to care about him. I would maybe push for them to advertise online and see if someone would give him a fantastic home.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know you are worried about becoming too attached but is it possible for you to foster him until a new owner can be found? I mean let the dog rescue/rehoming places have him on their books and actively look for a home for him but you keep him until a forever home is found? If you know he is definitely going to be re-homed perhaps you could cope with him short term? My sister fosters dogs for 2 charities and finds it very rewarding and fairly easy to give them up when she knows they will be loved and cared for. I guess the difference is they come to her from the rehoming centres and I think they cover all the costs, but it may be worth you asking them if something like that can be arranged. Good luck.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I spoke to our local rehoming dog sanctuary and they have a long waiting list. I explained we would be happy to look after him in the interim if they could put him on their books but they were unwilling to do that, they said they would need to have them there living with them and my husband doesn't want to put him in the rehoming centre locked up in a kennel. I'm torn over what to do, I'll maybe look at other rehoming places in the wider area but the one close to us advised us that they would all operate in the same way he would have to go there


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If you can find a rescue place that is happy for you to foster him it would be great as they would then vet prospective owners.
You could try contracting springer and setter breed rescues - they might help.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Just a quick update...thank you marzi for your great suggestion. I contacted red setters breeders club and they put me in touch with their rescue scheme and a lady based in Northern Ireland not too far from us. I gave her a ring this morning and she was more than happy to help. I explained the situation and she is gonna put him on their website. She did however explain that he may go to a home in the UK as the Northern Ireland team are very understaffed and don't have the time to do all the checks here whereas the team in the uk have a lot more resources. My husband is a bit upset that he could be going so far away and having to travel possibly a long distance. 

He's been with us now 10 days and if I'm honest I'm so attached to him, he and Charlie love each other but I know in my heart it isn't a long term solution. It will break our hearts letting him go and having him go so far away but it is for the best. Thank you for all the great advice, I'll keep you updated! Here's a little pic of the two of them on way back from beach yesterday


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh bless he is a sweetie! I am sure there is a caring owner somewhere for him who loves red setters.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh he's lovely as long as he has a forever loving home that's the main thing xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He looks like a pet! You're doing the right thing. He will get the right home.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a gorgeous looking boy - some family are going to be very, very lucky to have him as their pet...
Just a thought - if possible can you get his original owner to put in writing that they are happy for you to rehome him... You don't want to go to all this effort and then find that they want him back, or want money for him etc.
I shouldn't think badly of people, but then again...


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah marzi we have to get the owners to sign a waiver of sorts to say that they agree to him being rehomed by red setter rescue scheme. They wouldn't need to ask for any money as all he came to us with was his old manky frayed lead, not so much as a blanket or bag of food. Don't think the poor thing knew what dog toys were, he didn't know how to interact with Charlie's


----------

